# Window screen T connector?



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a T connector for window frames? Something like a corner but a T. I've been digging around but I haven't found anything like that.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

In 20+ years doing windows professionally, I have not yet run across one. What is common instead, is a screen spreader rail. It is a reinforcement rail put in the center of long, skinny screens. Here is the clip used to install one.
WSC112 - CRL Roll Formed Aluminum Spreader Bar Clips
This is the rail that you would cut your spreader rail from.
WSSB58BRZ - CRL Bronze 5/8" x 5/16" Roll Formed Aluminum Spreader Bar

Here is a video showing how to install one. They incorrectly call it a cross bar, but it's the same thing. Skip to 7:28 in the video.


----------

